# My Lab Results! Can someone tell me if they are normal



## kelx (Feb 27, 2015)

Here are my lab results: I experience thyroid pain and chest pain, flu like body symptoms, tiredness, muscle twitches for 7 months now and doctors say everything is fine. Had a ultrasound and a couple nodules but they haven't changed in size from the last one.

TSH: 1.99

T4 1.35

T3 1.71

I was on eltroxin for 15 years ( 0.05MG) and then i had a baby and it went little hypo and was switched to synthroid 35mcg. Only because the pharmacy didn't have eltroxin in that dosage and they said it was fine as well to switch it. My thyroid is supposedly back to normal but i don't feel normal. They had said I had hashimotos.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you post the ranges for those results?


----------



## kelx (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh theres ranges??? oh geez i thought it was all standard. I just asked for my numbers didn't know i needed the ranges as well


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Unfortunately different labs use different ranges. I am sure if you call, the nurse will be glad to furnish the ranges for you!

In the meantime; welcome to the board.

And....................have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## kelx (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes i have had 2 ultrasounds of my thyroid....I have 3 enlarged lymphnodes on the right and one on the left as well as 2 nodules on the right side of my thyroid. but those don't look suspicious and they haven't changed in size


----------



## kelx (Feb 27, 2015)

Here is my ultrasound can you ladies pls reply too this thank u!!

Here is my lab report:

The thyroid gland appears inhomogenous

Right thyroid love measures 5.1cc in volume and left thyroid lobe messures 4cc in vol.

There is a 0.6 x 0.4 x 0.2 cm hypo echoic nodule in the right interpoler region. In addition a 0.5 x 0.3 x 0.4 cm hypo echoic nodule is noted in the right upper pole

A 0.7 x 0.4 x 0.8 cm hypoechoic noodle with a single internal separation is noted in the left mid pole.

Diffusely inhomogenous thyroid gland containing multiple thyroid nodules.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Go ahead and call the doctors office. Ask if you can pick up copies of your blood work. We can be much more helpful if we have the ranges.

So, you do have a thyroid that appears very much like a Hashimoto's thyroid. If any of those nodules grows to 1cm or larger, get it biopsied.

Did they ultrasond the lymph nodes you previously mentioned?


----------



## kelx (Feb 27, 2015)

yes i had the lymph nodes ultrasound as well and all have normal ratios and look fine.

I also have the ranges:

TSH 1.99 (.35-5.0)

T4 135 (63.1-151.0)

T3 1.71 (.89-2.44)

Anti TPO <1000 (0-34.9)


----------

